# Inquisition



## Heretic1979 (Feb 9, 2009)

Eisenhorn or Ravenor?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Eisenhorn or Ravenor what? If you're going to create a thread then at least make a good one.

And I prefer the Eisenhorn trilogy to the Ravenor one (though the Ravenor trilogy is still excellent).


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

If you combine the two you get

RaveHorn



















Which is way cooler.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> If you combine the two you get
> 
> RaveHorn
> 
> ...


I want one!:laugh:


----------



## Heretic1979 (Feb 9, 2009)

*baron spike-less*

Cheer up!!

Don't take life so serious, if you don't like the thread just ignore it!

If it makes you happier i'll rephrase it just for you......Which of the two characters I have mentioned do you think is the greatest inquisitor?

For me it is Eisenhorn.

Also preffered Eisenhorn trilogy!

You happier now? I do hope so or I may never sleep again.


----------



## Heretic1979 (Feb 9, 2009)

Enjoying the Ravehorn idea - Any idea if i could buy one of those?:grin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Heretic1979 said:


> Don't take life so serious, if you don't like the thread just ignore it!


Or maybe Baron wanted to post something useful, but your lack of information in the post prevented that. Eisenhorn or Ravenor can mean many things; who was the better inquisitor, who is still an inquisitor, which one is still a puritan, etc.

The point of the first post is to give others more than just a vague idea of what you want, are sharing, or are asking.



Heretic1979 said:


> If it makes you happier i'll rephrase it just for you......Which of the two characters I have mentioned do you think is the greatest inquisitor?


Should have been your original post; could have completely bypassed Baron's unhappy post and garnered an actual response to your question instead.



Heretic1979 said:


> You happier now? I do hope so or I may never sleep again.


Don't be more of a smart-ass than you already need to be.



Who the greatest inquisitor between the two? Neither in my opinion; both are great inquisitors but neither are greater than the other.

Eisenhorn made to many compromises in his life, all of which culminated in the destruction, death, or loss of all he cared about. He ultimately turned himself into the very thing he hunted down for so long; so while his story is beautiful and tragic, he is far from the greatest inquisitor.

Ravenor, likewise, hurt to many of those in his service, his friends no less; he became blinded to what was truly going on and set himself up to look like a rogue. In the end he lost more than he gained in just about every way. Like Eisenhorn his story is beautiful, though the books are not as stand-alone, but again he to is not the greatest inquisitor out there.

For the record though, the Eisenhorn trilogy is my favorite between the two.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Eisenhorn or Ravenor what? If you're going to create a thread then at least make a good one.


come on that was kind of mean. There could have been a nice way of saying that.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep it on topic, he has already elaborated on it.

I am not to familiar with Rave so I can not really help out on this.


----------



## Heretic1979 (Feb 9, 2009)

Come on Darkreaver, you can't just sit on the fence like that! Pick one!!


P.S. please Chill a little k:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Like I said Heretic, I don't believe one is greater over the other; if I was forced to make a choice it goes to Ravenor because even though he screwed up the lives of his friends, his actions did not lead to the vast majority of them getting killed, nor did they lead to him becoming a radical.

Make no mistake though, that is the only reason I would choose one over the other. Both men dragged themselves and everyone around them down to a level on par with their enemies when they could have been so much better. Its what makes their stories so good, and at the same times so tragic.


----------



## Heretic1979 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fair enough,can't argue with that, Thanks for your input. you are one serious fella!
Like it


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Heretic1979 said:


> Eisenhorn or Ravenor?


Draco leaves them both in the shade.


----------



## MajorRawne (Feb 22, 2009)

Having read Eisenhorn and the first two Ravenors, I'd say that the latter trilogy is the strongest.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Heretic1979 said:


> Come on Darkreaver, you can't just sit on the fence like that! Pick one!!
> 
> 
> P.S. please Chill a little k:



agreed. A lot of people here are way too sensitive.

Eisenhorn for sure. I thought the trilogy was great.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmmmnn...Eisenhorn or Ravenor eh?...Hmmmnn....

I feel closer (in literal way!) to Eisenhorn as his was my first encounter with the Inquisition with any merit. However, Ravenor seemed the more complex character of the two and presented even more possiblities...

If this thread is not going anywhere...I will revisit it on the weekend and give a final analysis and choice.

It's actually a great thread as it's making me think! Be back at the weekend!


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Ravenor!!!


----------



## Psychocamel (Oct 6, 2009)

Eisenhorn was better.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

A difficult 1 but probably Eisenhorn. IN a grim, dark future you need grim, dark Inquisitors and with a face to match his attitude how can he lose? Though Ravenor is psychically powerful I more enjoy Eisenhorns sheer suicidal bloodymindedness in chasing his foe. I enjoyed Ravenor omni as well though, especially the short story where Eisenhorn pays a visit. Though its hinted Eisenhorn is dead in Ravenor Rogue, I hope he has survived and can make a random comeback again at some stage


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

If we are talking as which was better in a literary sense
I enjoyed Eisenhorn alot more as I prefer the Eisenhorn's charactor to Ravener's
Yet Ravenor is the stronger inquisitor as Eisenhorn became a Radical and Eisenhorn always achknowledges his skill. 

If Eisenhorn respects him and thinks he is one of the best then he must be near the top of the tree.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Both written by the same author but both very different. My personal favorite was Eisenhorn both the character and the book. I see him as a man with faults who tries to do the right thing. However things don't allways work out right, but he keeps trying regardless. All great books though


----------

